# Can I use paper towles with on floor heatmat?



## echosmally (May 18, 2013)

Hi, 

I have just joined and have found *nearly* all the info I need to keep a leopard Gecko so thanks to everyone who provided care sheets etc. 

I have one remaining question though. I have a wooden vivarium, with a heatmat over 1/3 of the floor and a thermostat to control its temp. I would like to use paper towels as the flooring but I didn't know if this could be dangerous for the gecko as there will be almost direct contact to the heat mat. Will this be ok or do I need some vinyl flooring or something as a buffer?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks

p.s. The thermostat is a simple on/off control system and I'm hoping to get a baby Leopard Gecko for this home soon


----------



## echosmally (May 18, 2013)

Just found the answers. In case anyone is interesed many people have said they just use paper towles and its fine for leos.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

echosmally said:


> Just found the answers. In case anyone is interesed many people have said they just use paper towles and its fine for leos.


its fine


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

tremerz97 said:


> its fine


Your signature pic is brilliant made me have a good belly laugh

:roll2::roll2:


----------

